# what's my handicap



## dean (Feb 14, 2011)

hi everyone joined a club about two weeks ago before i joined the club i played the course alot and my worse score was 20 over and the best was 7 over now that i joined the club i just wanted to hand in my first 3 cards has quick has possible and they where the worst ive played there but never mind so this is the 3 cards so can someone tell me what they think my handicap will be, right the course is par 71.the sss 68, right first card shot 99 with 3 tens on the card second card 91 with 2 tens on the card and third card 95 with 2 sevens on the card hope i said every right im a newbie


----------



## BramallMac (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Dean.

My understanding is that your handicap will be decided by the lowest score of the three cards when adjusted to show the worst possible score as being a double bogey (i.e. 7 at a par 5, 6 at a 4, 5 at a 3).  As you have a few tens on there, it could be any of your cards, so you will need to work it out.

As an example, my first handicap came from a round of 97 on a par 70, with an 8 and a 7 at two par 4's.  Adjusting knocked off 3 shots, giving handicap of 24.

Hope this helps.
Iain


----------



## Region3 (Feb 14, 2011)

As above, your scores are first adjusted down to nett double bogeys, so we'd need to know what the pars the big scores were on.

Either that or you can adjust them yourself, then it will be the lowest of the 3 'adjusted' scores minus the sss of 68.

Just change any hole score that was worse than 2 over par to 2 over par, then add them up again.


----------



## dean (Feb 14, 2011)

right here go's 
1 hole par 4}5
2 hole par 4}10
3 hole par 5}5
4 hole par 3}4
5 hole par 4]3
6 hole par 3}2
7 hole par 5}6
8 hole par 3}4
9 hole par 4}5
+9 over front=44

10 hole par 5}10
11 hole par 4}5
12 hole par 4}3
13 hole par 4}6
14 hole par 3}4
15 hole par 4}5
16 hole par 3}4
17 hole par 4}5
18 hole par 5}5
+11 over back=47, course par71 and sss 68
so hope this helps


----------



## BramallMac (Feb 14, 2011)

or they could just do it "Old School" and make it up.

Last year my mate put in his 3 cards, none of them under 100.  Handicap?  18.  He's struggled since.....


----------



## BramallMac (Feb 14, 2011)

I've got you off 13.


----------



## dean (Feb 14, 2011)

I've got you off 13.
		
Click to expand...

hope not


----------



## stevelev (Feb 14, 2011)

Depends if they use the SSS your HC is 16, if the use the course par, your of 13 mate, but thats more than justified when you consider you shot a few birdies, several pars. At my club they'd put you off 10 tops.

I never shot under 110 for my first 3 cards and got a handicap of 25.

Good luck. But even if they put it high, you'll be down by the end of the year if your shooting that in the current weather


----------



## dean (Feb 14, 2011)

Depends if they use the SSS your HC is 16, if the use the course par, your of 13 mate, but thats more than justified when you consider you shot a few birdies, several pars. At my club they'd put you off 10 tops.

I never shot under 110 for my first 3 cards and got a handicap of 25.

Good luck. But even if they put it high, you'll be down by the end of the year if your shooting that in the current weather
		
Click to expand...

cheers for that i dont want them to put me off nothing to high becuz i know what i can play to 16 to 18 wud be fine but i dont want nothing higher than that to be honest


----------



## Region3 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd say 16 too.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 14, 2011)

Assuming you had a h/cap of 16, your scores today would have been, net.....
3 eagles
2 birdies
8 pars
3 bogeys
and 2 blobs.
I make that 37 points
16 looks about right on s/ford
With 3 gross birdies, maybe even less


----------



## JustOne (Feb 14, 2011)

Wouldn't surprise me if they couldn't be bothered to work it out and just gave you 18 or 19.

Enter some decent competitions at your club asap!! LOL


----------



## dean (Feb 14, 2011)

Wouldn't surprise me if they couldn't be bothered to work it out and just gave you 18 or 19.

Enter some decent competitions at your club asap!! LOL
		
Click to expand...

will do when i get my handicap how long do it take to get your handicap do they send it in the post or post it up in the changing rooms thanks


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Dean! Half decent looking scorecard there! Unlike youI seem to be unable to birdie more than once a round at the moment  Very jealous here

As the handicap stuff has been covered...

My bit of advice would be damage control... Seems you have got a few big numbers? Have they come from a poor tee shot followed by another poor shot?

I am currently reading Dave Pelz damage control to help stop me scoring the odd 7 or 8 on my card. I tend to par and bogie a lot then  have two or three 7s or some NRs in stableford.

I would recommend that book to anyone, not so much for all the drills as you will not encounter most of them at the average course but for the mental attitude when in trouble.


----------



## dean (Feb 15, 2011)

My bit of advice would be damage control... Seems you have got a few big numbers? Have they come from a poor tee shot followed by another poor shot?




the second hole on my course always gets me its a dog leg left but theres loads of trees down the left hitting a drive down the right is ok theres no trouble there but then your too far for comfort to hit the green. so a good drive down the middle is ok if u don't hit it to far for the 2 fairway bunkers so what happens i try to draw the ball and it never go's right


----------



## stevelev (Feb 15, 2011)

On that particular hole, would it not be better to take your 3 wood, then 2 clubs to the green and live with apossible 5.

Take the same approach on any risky holes, I'm not one to preach but if your short games get to a great level, this will then be a four.


----------



## dean (Feb 15, 2011)

On that particular hole, would it not be better to take your 3 wood, then 2 clubs to the green and live with apossible 5.

Take the same approach on any risky holes, I'm not one to preach but if your short games get to a great level, this will then be a four.
		
Click to expand...


thanks steve i played at my course today and when i came to this hole i used my 3 wood then 6iron just short of the green then pitched on close to the pin lip out for par got a bogey so happy days


----------



## stevelev (Feb 15, 2011)

Good to know a little bit of course management works.

They do reckon it knocks a few shots of per round if you practise good course management.

I've been practising since I started playing last March, and I still cant break past 89, maybe I should practise the golf too.


----------



## dean (Feb 17, 2011)

well i got my handicap today and its 16 thanks for all the help lads


----------

